# schlüsselfertiges Bauen - Bauen aus einer Hand



## Ben1st (8. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe die Aufgabe, für ein Unternehmen, welches schlüsselfertige Bauten erstellt (Industriebau, Wohnungsbau, Gewerbebau) eine Broschüre zu erstellen.
Nun war meine Idee, die Übergabe, wo ja letztendlich das fertige Haus aus einer hand übergeben wird, auf der Titelseite symbolisch darzustellen.

Ich habe also ein Bild vor Augen, eine Hand von der Seite zu fotografieren, und darauf ein Haus zu "Bauen"!

Diese Idee könnte man Differenzieren, und durch das Prospekt durcharbeiten, sodass auf der Hand zunächst ein Modell steht, und die Entwicklung zum fertigen Projekt dargestellt wird.

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, und wie würdet Ihr Sie versuchen umzusetzten?
Hättet Ihr noch einen passenden Slogan auf Lager? So wie:"BAUEN AUS EINER HAND"?

Beste Grüße,
Benjamin


----------



## da_Dj (8. August 2005)

Ne vektorisierte Hand die ein Haus hält, evtl. eine diagonale Linie auf der einen Seite fertiges Haus (und Teil der Hand) auf der anderen ein Wireframe/CAD Modell davon.


----------



## Ben1st (9. August 2005)

ja, hört sich gut an....mehr davon.....!


----------



## Duddle (9. August 2005)

Zum Slogan: Bin kein Experte, aber ich denke durch einen Slogan muss ich als potenzieller Kunde einen positiven Eindruck bekommen. Das „Bauen aus einer Hand“ ist zwar als Grundidee gut, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte noch ein Adjektiv rein. „Effektives Bauen…“, „Preiswertes Bauen…“ usw. Oder auch „Bauen mit Erfahrung. Bauen aus einer Hand.“ o.ä.

Zur Idee: Sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, bietet das Unternehmen an, einen Häuslebau komplett aus einer Hand (hab ich toll erkannt, oder   ), also ohne Fremdunternehmen, durchzuführen.
Spontan fällt mir dazu ein, die fünf Finger der Hand mit den fünf wichtigsten Arbeitsschritten zu verbinden. Auf dem Daumen die Planung, Zeigefinger die Materialbeschaffung usw. Am Ende schließt sich die Hand und ein Haus steht.
Hmmm… obwohl, das ist vielleicht für eine Animation besser, fällt mir gerade auf.

Ein verbindendes Element muss aber rein. Die Hand von der Seite klingt gut. Alternativ die Hand in der Pose „Soooo klein war er“ - Zeigefinger und Daumen formen ein umgedrehtes C, dazwischen könnte dann der Bauplan, der Ziegelstein, das Haus usw. stehen.

Die Idee von da_Dj gefällt mir aber auch sehr.


Duddle


----------



## Ben1st (9. August 2005)

ok,

ich versuche weiter zu interpretieren...die Hand würde sich weiter durch das gesamte Prospekt ziehen und stets symbolisch wirken. Weiter würde mir die schützende Hand oder die Geborgenheit bietende Hand einfallen, so wie zum Beispiel ein Vater die Hand auf den Kopf seines Kindes legt oder ähnlichem.

Zu der Idee mit den Fingern: Klasse! Denn: Ich habe bereits Referenzblätter erstellt, die die einzelnen Projekte zeigen. Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, das es eigentlich genau 5 Kategorien von Bauten gibt:

Wohnungsbau
Büro+ Gewerbebau
Produktionshallen
Lagerhallen
Autohäuser

Dieses Leistungsspektrum der Firma habe ich dabei mit 5 verschiedenen Farben versehen, um so eine Kategorisierung zu schaffen.
Diese Bereiche verschmilzen natürlich ineinander - meine Idee war also, im weiteren Verlauf mit einem "Farbekreis" zu arbeiten.

Aber ich denke, die Idee mit den 5 Fingern kann man durchaus auch darauf übertragen, oder?

Grüße, Ben


----------



## da_Dj (9. August 2005)

Da es eine Broschüe wird, könnte man das mit den Fingern auf der Seite machen wo vorgestellt wird, was die Firma genau anbietet.


----------



## Ben1st (9. August 2005)

genau...dann würde die hand sich durch die ganze broschüre als "markenzeichen" ziehen...

die interpretation von händen ist aber sehr komplex meiner meinung nach...hände haben eine sehr große aussagekraft über den menschen.
wie kann daher die umsetzung aussehen?
-eine reife, gepflegte männerhand in verschiedensten "posen" fotografieren und dann objekte in photoshop implementieren?

oder wie würdet ihr das lösen?


----------



## Ben1st (9. August 2005)

da fällt mir spontan noch was ein.
der firmenname beginnt mit einem "G", was auch im Logo so dargestellt ist.
jetzt versucht mal mit der hand ein "G" zu formen - schwer, oder?
wie wärs, wenn man auch in photoshop die hand - es ist ja nicht viel was fehlt - so bearbeitet das ein "G" erscheint? könnte mir vorstellen, das leute dann auch versuchen das zu machen und merken es klappt nicht....wär vielleicht ein kleiner spaß für am schluß, aber man darf das thema auch nicht überbewerten....naja, was solls..


----------



## Duddle (9. August 2005)

Also ich kann ein G formen  ;-)

Sieht zwar nicht sehr ästethisch aus, aber es geht   



Stell deine Anfrage inklusive deiner jetzigen Ideen doch auch mal bei http://www.mediengestalter.info - da sind viele kreative Menschen unterwegs…


Duddle


----------

